# Career advice: QA engineer to consultant/support



## centoclaus (May 19, 2010)

I am engineer, with a master degree in telecoms. I have been working for 7 years. Tried several positions but mostly I was considering my job as a way to pay the bills.
After all these years of experience, here is where I am:
- I would like to move to a job where I would be more in contact with customer (maybe consultant or support engineer. Maybe something less technical also).
- I would like to be promoted but unfortunately, that never happened to me; so I am not sure what is the best way to get it (should I ask for an appointment with my manager and ask him how to get there?).
- The fields I am interested in are mobile telecommunications (I had been working in that field in the past and I loved it) or network security. I don't know exactly how to get there since I don't have much experience in these fields (apart from college). I am working on my CISSP certification. I hope it will help.

Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi,

hmm. U did ur bachelors in which field of Engineering?


----------



## centoclaus (May 19, 2010)

I studied in France where engineering degree is always a master. So I guess it's kinda like I did both bachelor and master in telecoms.


----------

